# [closed] Celeste visit (no stars) + Chief crafting Gong



## Cutesy (Apr 30, 2020)

Good evening!

Celeste has made an appearance on my island, and I’m happy to open my gates to share with others! Unfortunately there doesn’t seem to be any shooting stars, but you can at least obtain a DIY! Please let me know if you are interested by commenting your player/island name, and I will pm the Dodo code. I will limit the amount of visitors at one time

Celeste is located on the east side of the beach. Just walk to the right after emerging from the airport. I have her fenced in so simply jump over the holes to access her.

If anyone is interested in the Gong DIY, Chief’s house is located a little ways north of the airport, past Able’s and directly behind the pool.

Please be respectful of my island!


----------



## Restin (Apr 30, 2020)

That’s awesome. May I visit?  King Krab from Bookpinch isle


----------



## nintendog (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello! I'm Dandelion from Novigrad. I'd love to visit for the DIY and Celeste.


----------



## bebexd (Apr 30, 2020)

May I please come?  
jeannachoo from sunnydale


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm interested for the gong diy

name: nalu
island: treasure


----------



## Saralie (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to visit Celeste!


----------



## Pendar (Apr 30, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come over if possible for DIY please. Pendar87/Roanoke and Mahna/Ogygia


----------



## SarahSays (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come. Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 30, 2020)

If you have room I would love to stop by to see Celeste and Chief! Sam from Shywine


----------



## brangein (Apr 30, 2020)

Hihi Arya, Fairytail. Love to visit Celeste~


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 30, 2020)

Just note I am liking each post as I send the codes. Please do not forget to comment with your name/island.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 30, 2020)

May I come? I'm Janelle from Blueming


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit
Edit: thank you!


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Craig from Lian Yu


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Please may I come for Chief? Vix from Ostara.


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Celeste has made an appearance on my island, and I’m happy to open my gates to share with others! Unfortunately there doesn’t seem to be any shooting stars, but you can at least obtain a DIY! Please let me know if you are interested by commenting your player/island name, and I will pm the Dodo code. I will limit the amount of visitors at one time
> 
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## kewpiecorgi (Apr 30, 2020)

Hiya, if you're still doing this, would I be able to come as well please? Sophie from Castaway. Thanks so much


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 30, 2020)

So sorry for the wait, got a little backed up due to a communication error.
Still catching up and will be around for one more hour


----------



## Leann (Apr 30, 2020)

can I come please? ^-^


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to stop by really quick if you're still taking people. My character is drahcir from The Rock.


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still going. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## band (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd love to visit!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Celeste has made an appearance on my island, and I’m happy to open my gates to share with others! Unfortunately there doesn’t seem to be any shooting stars, but you can at least obtain a DIY! Please let me know if you are interested by commenting your player/island name, and I will pm the Dodo code. I will limit the amount of visitors at one time
> 
> ...



Could I stop by and talk to Celeste?


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love to stop by!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to stop by, if you are still taking people.


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello there, could I stop by?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 30, 2020)

Closing for further replies—I will finish up inviting everyone who posted up to here


----------

